# Rules regarding hair spray?



## Cdnjennga

I came across this photo of a handler openly spraying her dog at the Purina National, which got me wondering. What are the rules regarding hair spray in AKC and CKC? I know it's not allowed in UKC, but wasn't sure about the others.

I was talking to the breeder of the puppy I might get, and she was saying she finished the mother without ever using hair spray. The only place she ever used hair spray was at the PCA specialty. The way she said it made me think this was pretty unusual!










Image is from here: http://www.thestar.com/photos/artic...rier-fin-wins-at-purina-dog-show?bn=1#article


----------



## puppylove

Spraying aerosols straight into the nose and eyes of the dog should be illegal!


----------



## flyingduster

hair spray is against the rules, but everyone does it, so everyone does it!


----------



## plumcrazy

puppylove said:


> Spraying aerosols straight into the nose and eyes of the dog should be illegal!


IA 110%!!! That's HORRIBLE!!! It's one thing when an adult human decides to spray their hair with that stuff and breathe in the fumes, but the poor dog doesn't have a choice - that CAN'T be good for the respiratory system or the eyes!! :evil:


----------



## cbrand

I only know one judge that will throw a dog out for hairspray and that is Mildred Bryant.


----------



## flyingduster

goooo Mildred!


----------



## Cdnjennga

puppylove said:


> Spraying aerosols straight into the nose and eyes of the dog should be illegal!


Yep, also agreed. I don't use aerosol on myself so can't really imagine using it on my dog! If we do end up showing CKC, I'm hopeful the breeder can work her magic and finish my boy without hair spray as well.


----------



## Cdnjennga

cbrand said:


> I only know one judge that will throw a dog out for hairspray and that is Mildred Bryant.


Hmm, that's interesting. So do the dogs look quite different who show under her? Or does she always just get a tiny entry?


----------



## Winnow

Well you can use bands to hold the hair up but you need lots of them.

But to get the perfect look you always have to use some hairspray

It is not allowed but everyone uses it.
The only country I have been to where they are very strict is Sweden in Iceland no ones cares.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

ick! spraying right into the dog's face? what a terribly inconsiderate women! someone should spray in her eyes- of course with those awful bangs maybe she's so blind that she can't see the dog's hair and has to spray everything in sight! ugh!!


----------



## cbrand

Cdnjennga said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. So do the dogs look quite different who show under her? Or does she always just get a tiny entry?


No the dogs look floppy with their topknots hanging down. Since everyone goes without hairspray (or with only a tiny bit) everyone looks a bit unkept. The only ones who can pull off the no hairspray are the puppies who don't have too much length on top.

Actually, I think people really like showing under her. It makes it easy to get ready for the ring and you don't have to worry about your dogs messing up their hair while they are standing ringside. 

The BOV winner runs back and sprays up though because no one will do anything in group with that floppy look.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES

Technically hair spray is NOT supposed to be used in AKC. However, it has long been something that is so common to see with poodles that almost everyone does use it and gets away with it. I am somewhat of a novice handler but in the few AKC shows I have been to I have only shown under one judge that did not like hairspray but didn't send anyone out of the ring because of it. Poodles are expected to have a lot of hair and to compete with most of the big timers its become almost a necessity along with a lot of other "rule breaking" processes to make them adequate to compete. Unfortunately that picture you came across is a real shame...it looks to me to be far too close to the dogs eyes and nose. If hairspray is used the dogs face should never be exposed to potentially breathing it or getting it in it's eyes.


----------



## jester's mom

puppylove said:


> Spraying aerosols straight into the nose and eyes of the dog should be illegal!


That was my exact thought when I saw this pic!!!! My jaw DROPPED!! Would SHE like hair spray sprayed up her nose and in her eyes??? I bet NOT! Shame on her!! I would HATE to be her dog!


----------



## Stella

HAHA!! :lol: I totally agree with you!



Sparkle&Spunk said:


> ick! spraying right into the dog's face? what a terribly inconsiderate women! someone should spray in her eyes-* of course with those awful bangs maybe she's so blind that she can't see the dog's hair and has to spray everything in sight! *ugh!!


----------



## thestars

Most folks including Pro Handlers would not spray like that at all. When I spray its with eyes protected by my hand and head facing down. IMHO, That person was not thinking clearly when preparing that dog for the ring.


----------



## Ruki

It's really difficult to make the topknot hair to stand up but I will never ever use hairspray. I came acrossed this video in YouTube:


----------

